# Strays at my apartment complex



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

I chose a complex that didn't have a stray/feral problem. I've only seen 3 cats outside since I moved in. There's one specific one, who my neighbor has been feeding for 5 years. She's been spayed and vaccinated on behalf of another resident who lived here. My neighbor has gained her trust and is actually trying to bring her inside. She's very well taken care of, and gets vaccinated and he feeds her wet food every day.

I thought it was very sweet so I thought i would share with you all. <3 i'll have to try and snap a picture.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

That is sweet and very loving and selfless of her. Part of the reason I adopt senor cats is the bond that occurs after the hard won battle to win their affections. I must be nuts, but I love the "chase". 

A feral kitty would be a great chase. I had an elderly neighbor, Charlie, that befriended a female kitty he called Momma Kitty. It took him over a year before that cat would even come past into his doorway but he always said he loved trying to get her inside the best, and considered it a victory when she trusted him enough to step a foot over the threshold. We moved to Sicily so I never learned if he succeeded in getting her completely inside or not.


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

He's actually a dude, and seems just all around very nice! It's taken him 5 years!! and she lets him pick her up, and pets her and she is just so into it. 

Awww, <3 Momma Kitty!! I feel like it's totally a victory, it takes a lot of patience and time (I am very impatient) to win over the trust of a feral kitty kitty. What a sweet tale. <3


----------

